#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Best Milk for Infants/Children aside from Breastmilk?

## BloomerBeak

Unsay nindut nga milk for infants (from birth) other than breast milk?
Of course, maayo jud ang breast milk for infants up to two years, pero naa mu mahuna-hunaan nga milk sa market?

Mums, any suggestion?  :smiley:

----------


## moyti

depende ra man na kung unsay i-recommend sa pedia. my baby is using NAN. i heard a lot of good feedback about this milk. medyo mahal lang pud hinuon. but nindut sad jud ang epekto sa bata

----------


## ronfer2001

Suwayi infalac, mahal lang...

----------


## BloomerBeak

unsa ka-mahal? pwede ang mga new born babies ana?

----------


## ronfer2001

ang A+ mga 800php ang 900grams.. stage 1... next stage mobarato ug gamay. I suggest to consult your pedia... pero depende ra san na sila unsa nga supplier ila gi-promote...

----------


## phruckthoy

promil ug s26 sad mga mahal

----------


## LytSlpr

Nestle Nan 1 HA

----------


## pordoy

sa akong mga kids kay Promil ug so far lipay ko sa results kay nakita gyud nako nga smart akong mga bata (though wala pa nako nakita in peron ang youngest) pero naa lang negative side ang mga milk karon, kay murag bagsik man akong mga kids kon sapoton...ambot nakuha ba pud kaha na nila sa koa? pero kon maayo ilang boot kay super lambing pud kaayo...by d way i'm dad no a mom hehhehhe.

----------


## Onins

s26

----------


## necrotic freak

Promil tinuod jud maau sa brain development sa bata. tested na jud sa akong duha ka bogoy!hehe pero buslot pod imo bulsa kay di kaabot 1 week ang 900 grams.hehe karon sa akong 4 yr old sustagen kid na. dali kaau mo tambok ang bata..

----------


## wawa1

try sad similac, ok man sad.. abbott product gd na.  :smiley:

----------


## junmar4

> Nestle Nan 1 HA


is this the one that is P1600/500g?

----------


## ronfer2001

naa na diay milk ingon ana ang price? unsa-on nlang... ngita lang ko baratohon nga karaan brand kay proven na sa mga parents nato, bawion lang vitamins...

----------


## SMOKOYZKIE

PEDIASURE morag mao nay kinamahalan and aside from that NAN,S26,PROMIL and ENFALAC.
depende ra na sa bulsa kung unsay makaya. pero ok ra man sad ng baratohun abagan lang jud og vitamins.

----------


## T1CODE

promil para ma gufted child ang bata...

 :Smiley:   :Smiley:   :Smiley:

----------


## BloomerBeak

Unsa nang ilang ginaingon nga gi-ban daw ang mga milk nga for birth to 6 months? I've read somewhere that these milk companies are giving false information daw. How true?

----------


## Don2kakoi

:cheesy: 
cows milk! (ayyy! breastmilk man japon ni)
kuan na lang......kanang powder na milk.  :cheesy: 
kanang mo-ingon nga "batang may laban" sa TV

----------


## bojams

Akong bata Gain since infant, karon pirting tamboka pero cute og abtik.

----------


## jofox

nan 1 & 2 og kay papa is breast milk nalang

----------


## kots_isko

mas maayo gyud ang breastmilk.. so kung pwedi pang i-breast feed ang bata.. ibreastfeed gyud.. kung walay oras.. inig uli sa gabii kay mag kuha na daan ug breastmillk sa totoy ug ibutang sa ref para inig buntag the next day.. naay available nga breastmilk ang bata maski naa na ka sa office.

pero kung dili gyud pwedi... any infant milk will do.. actually.. pareho ra na tanan.. ang marketing strategy lang nila ang nagkalain lain.... pero it would be best kung naay VCO supplement ang bata aside sa commercial milk nga gigamit ani.. VCO contains lauric acid nga naa sa breastmilk, pero not present or very little content sa commercial milk... i believe naa nay available nga VCO for kids sa mga pharmacy sa pilipinas.. VCO stands for virgin coconut milk.

hope this would help.

----------


## viange

my baby is using enfalac A+ from 0-6months...tag P750 ang 1kg....next month enfapro A+ na sya..from 6mos. to 1yr.

----------


## tolstoi

ka mahal naba diay sa gatas karon  :buck2:

----------


## dwen15

for me,it depends on your baby,kay bsan unsa pa expensive imong milk kung dili cya kauyon...all of my 5 were breastfed.. :mrgreen:

----------


## earljahn

My baby uses Prenan, nan 1 & 2, Gain... Mahal pero sulit... dili dali sakiton bata.

Depende lang pod kung dili allergy bata sa gatas...

----------


## Tamblot

best thing to do is consult your pediatrician. That person second to the mother knows better the history of the baby.

----------


## nab_uang

depende jud sa baby...

amo baby pud, kay naay milk nga dali sya magka-rashes... so no-choice me, NAN-HA jud amo gigamit... OK raman :mrgreen:

----------


## burn_my_eyes

Re: Best Milk for Infants aside from Breastmilk?

BEST man kaha...make sure its from a MOTHER's breast.

cows, goats, pigs, etc. all have breast.  :cheesy:

----------


## ej___

Best powdered milk cguro kay kanang ganahan sa imohang baby.  :mrgreen:

I tried giving my baby from the cheapest to the most expensive powdered milk from his 2nd month up to a 1 yr & 6 months.

Kaso, breast feed ra jud iyahang ganahan. Then again, we tried to give him Pediasure nga chocolate last month. 
Little by little ganahan na cya puera buyag.  Nigana pud iya food intake. Then, tried a bit cheaper coz medyo mahal ang Pediasure. We served him Enfalac. Fortunately, he likes the taste very much. Don't value now the nutrients (for sure it has its own content) in it for as long as ganahan cya modidi. 

Then, we decided to serve him Gain. Kaso, echapuera ra sa ako bata nga bugoy.   :undecided:  We tried anang pugos pugos ug painom but looy ang bata and its not good as advised sa amo family friends.

So, we shifted again back to Enfalac. :mrgreen: 

Puera buyag, malipayon mi sa ako wife magtan-aw sa amoang bata nga ganahan mo-didi.  :coolsmiley:

----------


## necrotic freak

sakto jud kinahanglan mauyonan jud sa bata.. akong duha ka anak lain2 silag na uyonan nga gatas. ang maguwang sauna na uyon sa promil gold, promil kid..karon 5 na cya nag sustagen pre school cya.. ang manghod karon(1yr 5months) mag rashes cya sa promil, ang iya pod nauyonan kay gain plus.. suz pwerte raba kaau maka didi dili ma abtan ug 1 week 900g! maung kung tingbitay gani nya mahurot ang gatas pulihan lang usa ug lactum. ok raman pod..  :smiley:

----------


## tagur0

bona kid

----------


## cyberdud3

*nothing* is better than breastmilk

----------


## necrotic freak

its true.. ang pangutana kung maka sugakod ba ug breastfeeding ang inahan until 2yrs? naa man jud inahan nga dili ingana ka daghan ug gatas.. akong mrs until 2 months ra nag breastfeed.. dili na makuntinto ang bata..

----------


## ej___

I agree. So far hinoon, akoang bata kay breast feed gihapon. Mo 2yrs na siya karong December puera buyag.

Na-problema akoang mrs nasad kung unsaon pag lutas. :mrgreen:

----------


## vaughn

breastmilk is the best

----------


## necrotic freak

> breastmilk is the best


yes indeed.. taste it myself since father must do the first suck to get the milk out for the baby..  :smiley:

----------


## mylene07

im using enfalac a+ for my 2months old daughter

----------


## isaac95

Breastfeed is still best for babies......

  pero naay times nga dili kaayo sustansiya or example nag-work ang mother so ako ika-suggest is kung wala pay 1 year ang bata try to use S26 until 1 year kung 1 year na kapin use PROMIL kay ang S26 Promil man gihapon na pero pang 1 year below lang..... PROMIL is good as what we experienced sa ako wife pwera buyag ako baby HIMSOG ug dali ra kaayo na-develop iya mind....

BUT:  BREASTFEED IS STILL BEST FOR BABIES .........   mas maayo gyud ang breastfeed kay hangtod karon ang mga doctor wala pa gyud ka-discover ug mixture nga pareha sa mixture sa BREASTMILK....   :coolsmiley:

----------


## cHumM

u have to ask ur pedia kng unsai maayo nga milk for ur baby...for my baby his using s26...

----------


## usrolla

0 - 6 months = NAN HA1
7 - 12 months = NAN HA2
1 yr - 3yrs = gain plus advance
3 yrs and older = gain school advance

----------


## askal101

ako baby kay s26 gold then pag 7 months nag promil gold, then pag 1 year nag progress pero nisurrender ko kay ang scoop murag pala kadako 1 is to 1 pa gyud. Nido 1+ nalang... tambok kaayo pwera buyag. heheh  :smitten:

----------


## Z Nia

S26 is very good..

----------


## sexyjelly

Gain!!!  :smiley:  it's really good for babies out their...

----------


## ej___

Progress Gold and Gain e-alternate ug painom. Ang breast feed kay para sa daddy lang na. Hahaha  :cheesy: 

Bitaw, breast feeding jud is the best maski up to 4 years old ang bata. Depende sa mother lang pud.

----------


## maiagabrielle

Nestle Nan 1 HA

muo jd ipa inom sa pedia kon dli ka breastfeed. puro as much as possible dapat breastmilk jd

----------


## raizene

NAN D best

----------


## marikhar03

pareho mi ni viange. nindot ang enfalac A+ for 0-6 mos. medyo mahal lang jusd xa compare sa uban. lots of pedia recommend it basta masarangan lang sa parents.

----------


## ladyemo

NAN hypoallergenic 1..best of the best!

----------


## atch_atch

enfalac A+. but nag lactose intolerance ako baby so i shift to lacto free milk.he's 9 months now and using enfapro lactofree.

----------


## BuslotBulsa

NIDO

----------


## azillui

promil para lumaking matalino

----------


## IT

LANOT SA BUGAS...

----------


## honey

breastmilk is best especially newborn even up to 2years of age.
first milk baby nako when im at work is Nan1HA, then nagNan2.
then now he is 1year and 2 mos, breastfeed gyapon nako when im home
and now Promil while im at work. 80% me, 20% canned milk.

sometimes milk kay depend jud sad na sya sa preference sa bata, if angay pa sya..
if mas ganahan siya or lamian sya.. then sa advice sad sa doctor.

----------


## dabidoo

stage 1 s26
stage 2 promil gold
stage 3 promil kid/neslac

p.s. bright kaayo ako anak. ambot if sa milk ba na, or good genes. =)

----------


## pink_baby_f

paggawas sa akong baby kay 1 week ra gyud siya ning breastfeed kay dili siya ka suck sa akong nipples kay inverted daw kuno... means gamay... mura ra ug lusok sa monggos... hehehe...

anyway my baby take... enfalac - enfapro - enfagrow (mao ni iyang gi take karon) - enfakid

----------


## BloomerBeak

i found enfalac and enfapro good to my son. so basin mupadayon ko ug enfagrow pag-dako-dako niya.. =p

----------


## cherry7

ako ganahan noh kung naa na koy baby kay mu-research man pud ko sa mga matan-aw nako sa tv, promil (para gifted), gain plus (better vision, brain, memory and learning) ug pagdako nido or ucare.

----------


## pink_baby_f

grabe kau ka daghan ug mga milk karon na gi advertise sa tv... maglibog lang ta kung unsa gyud ang atong ipainom sa atong mga baby... pero kung unsa man gani ang gi suggest na milk sa pedia stick with it nalang kay kung di maangay ang baby sa atong iilis na milk sos mas dako pa ug gasto... pero mas mau gyud na breastmilk... mas tipid... hehehe...

----------


## carboloy

> grabe kau ka daghan ug mga milk karon na gi advertise sa tv... maglibog lang ta kung unsa gyud ang atong ipainom sa atong mga baby... pero kung unsa man gani ang gi suggest na milk sa pedia stick with it nalang kay kung di maangay ang baby sa atong iilis na milk sos mas dako pa ug gasto... pero mas mau gyud na breastmilk... mas tipid... hehehe...



di na basta basta ron mag himo ug bata nga patutyon kay mmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllll  llllllllll
na kaayong gatas. may untag mag-patotoy sa breastmilk naa may uban daghan ug arte..............................................  .........

----------


## BloomerBeak

> di na basta basta ron mag himo ug bata nga patutyon kay mmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllll  llllllllll
> na kaayong gatas. may untag mag-patotoy sa breastmilk naa may uban daghan ug arte..............................................  .........


mao.
pero dili lang tungod makatipid why dapat breastmilk. Daghan nutrients ani, then makapakusog pud sa imune system sa bata.
But anyway, naa man jud times nga dili pwede makapatotoy ang inahan. So wala jud ta choice kundili magpalit ug gatas sa tindahan

----------


## danoote

NAN HA.naa sila for 0-6 mos - 1. for 6-12 mos - 2.this is good if your family has history of allergies.ask your pedia na lang.but inform him/her in case naay symtoms of milk allergy imong baby sa iyang gi-hatag nga milk para ma-change dayon.do not feed your baby the same milk once naa na manifestations (vomiting, LBM, rash, etc).bring your baby to the pedia na lang.

----------


## LytSlpr

ang pinakamaayo daw and pinakamahal nga para sa normal na baby is Nan 1 or 2 HA. Mas mahal lang na ang uban kay mga special formula man na like para sa mga lactose intolerant, pre-mature na baby that needs more nutrients, kanang mga lisod i-feed etc. 

pero kung normal lang, Nan 1 or 2 HA ang pinakamahal, more expensive than S26 and Promil.

nestle is still the best among nutritionals compared to wyeth. nisikat ra na ang wyeth tungod sa gifted-child na tag line but in terms of infant nutritionals, nestle has more experience. in terms of nutritional value, check the can coz it is all there.

mura ra gud na ug branded ug generic, if you were to choose, adto gyud ka mo adto sa manufacturer nga nag research, invent ug develop sa particular tambal bahala na ug mahal ug naa sad generic version. same principle with infant nutritionals.

but in the end, hiyang-hiyang ra na. kami S26 babies mi even my younger bro na 12 years apart. when he was still a baby, i remembered nag constipate siya sa S26 and Promil. wala pa man Nan HA atong panahona. Now with my kids, my pedia also an allergologist highly recommend Nan HA because it is good in the baby's tummy and the consistency of the stool is consistent and they will slowly develop and immune system against allergies, so far with my 2 babies tinuod man ang claim, no signs of allergies so far.

I tried to wean them with Mead Johnson nuritional products but nag diarrhea sila, so after they are done with Nan 1 & 2 I moved them to Gain Plus Advance, check the nutritional content, maayo sad kaayo. Abi nako ni-graduate na ko sa gasto pero ang Gain mahal gihapon, mura gihapon ug first level milk for babies ang price. 

It all depends unsa mo angay sa imong kids and your priority and budget.

----------


## Ferl

mga bay pwede ko mangutana? unsa katinood nga ang mga pedia mag depende sad sa mga dagkong companya sa mga gatas i mean kung kinsa ang moduol sa ilaha? ang ika 2 naku pangutanana, since nga nagka anank nako na curious na gyud ko aning infants milk bah i had been comparing and calling my friends kung unsa milk gamit sa ilang mga infants and i end up on two answers ra gyud similac and s26.

my pedia recommended us similac and so far hiyang si baby pwera buyag lang. karon nagsearch na sab ko ani pero mas nindot pud na maka share sad ang mga mommys ug dadys kung unsa ilang sinati sa s26 ug similac.

----------


## r3roble

ang ako baby kay S26 gold ang gamit from 0-6 mos, then promil gold 6-12 mos, now that he's 1 yr, progress gold.
ok ra iya growth and there are many things he can do that amazes us. he even started walking at 9 mos, now kusog na kaau modagan.

----------


## anak79

S-26 recommended..........
i fed my 2 children with this Milk way back 1979-84
its still the Best and the most recommended by 9 out of 10 pediatricians

the same milk they are using now to my grand children.......

from:
the mother of anak79

----------


## Ferl

> S-26 recommended..........
> i fed my 2 children with this Milk way back 1979-84
> its still the Best and the most recommended by 9 out of 10 pediatricians
> 
> the same milk they are using now to my grand children.......
> 
> naa ka supporting facts ani or links perhaps. thanks
> 
> from:
> the mother of anak79

----------


## anak79

> 


http://www.wyethnutrition.com/utlili...try/philip.htm

----------


## Ferl

thanks anak79

----------


## witch_hazel

NAN HA all the way

----------


## nobadz

i agree sa s26. mao pud ni gamit sa ako baby. she's now turning 5 months and i can say nga nindot jud sya. mix man nuon ako bb 75% breastmilk 25% s26 pero so far hiyang man sya ani. she's using s26 lactose free right now as advice sa pedia because of her allergy. i plan to switch her to promil/ promil gold when she turns 6 months.

----------


## rishee

s26.. this is what I took.. I was nevr breast fed.. ako pud younger sister.. bryt kaayu me!!!

hehehe... btaw oi.. its always s26.. or s26 gold.. or bonna nlng para barato.../

----------


## ^AtHEnA

depende sa baby kay naa bayay uban dili kauyon like sa akong eldest enfalac ang girekomenda sa pedia pero wa kauyon nagkarashes, cgeg duay bisag gipaburp pa ug gitubol pa jud... mao to balhin mig pedia unya giilisdan og NAN HA1 (hypoallergenic) iya milk ug ang akng igkaduha nga baby NAN HA1 gihapon... 6mos. onwards ky NAN 2 plain nalang.

----------


## vicente1

my baby tried enfalac, s26, now gain..  :smiley:

----------


## boknaie

s26 gold..pra chubby ang bb

----------


## lyca

s26 para raman na sa mga premature baby

----------


## kross

i had NAN for my kids and its empressive in brain delevopment and good response also.....

----------


## nevalaroza

sa una ga S26 ko pero karon nagkalisod nag Bonna nalang pero ok raman pod :Wink:

----------


## she_babymo

my baby had s26 for his first milk.. when he turned 2 months, i breastfed him until he was 2.3 years old.. now promil and pedia sure iya milk.. aq gi-mix... then nakatry nasad xa ug nido 1plus.. gnahan rasad xa..

----------


## aylen

When my son is week old, NAN.But after mga 2-3 weeks, nag -enfalac A+ na. Now enfapro A+ na siya. Dili sya tambok tan-awon but pwerteng bug-ata. Nya bibo kaayo.

----------


## nodweb

Unsa man maau nga milk aron dali ra mutambok ang among baby. 2 mos pa lang sya. maluoy man gud ko maghuna-huna kay dia ko sa manila unya maghilak ang ako misis kay di man jud lagi kalikayan nga ikumpara ang amo baby sa uban kay niwang daw.. bona iya giinum now. gusto na jud sa ako misis nga ilisan ang gatas sa baby kay niwang man daw.. unsa man maau nga di pod kaau sakit sa bulsa.? medyo layo man pod ang pedia sa ila gipuy-an now..

----------


## charmie

akng baby kay gain...nindot jud ang resulta..sauna s26 ako baby wala man kauyon mao g gain nko ako mga kids....

----------


## iagosmom

> Nestle Nan 1 HA


after purely breastfeeding for 7 months nag NAN HA mi. hypoallergenic so wala jud ug kuyaw. pangitaonon ra na klase gatas. BTC ra ko kita ani.  :Smiley:

----------


## iagosmom

> is this the one that is P1600/500g?


900grams kay P800++

----------


## EZRA

Enfamil may gamit namo sa una - I guess okay raman sab kay okay raman akong mga anak karon.

----------


## iagosmom

> my baby had s26 for his first milk.. when he turned 2 months, i breastfed him until he was 2.3 years old.. now promil and pedia sure iya milk.. aq gi-mix... then nakatry nasad xa ug nido 1plus.. gnahan rasad xa..


until 2.3 years old? kudos to you! akong anak kay sigeg pangagat. gibuhat teether akong nipple. wa jud nako nakaya. sige kog singgit magpa breastfeed.  :Smiley:

----------


## EZRA

Kids/Toddler are supposed to start weaning to regular milk after their first year.  But I guess mas maayo gyud ang breastfeeding.

----------


## mikojay

i really wanted to breastfeed my babies but to no luck... took all the advice na on what to eat, drink, do, etc pero wala pa din... so opted for NAN HA, its hypoallergenic (my family has lots of allergies) so no worries... then shifted to LACTUM when she turned 18months old... she's almost 4yo na, di sya mataba and di din sya payat but she definitely weighs heavier than other kids her age...

----------


## vicente1

gain, jud, nauyunan aku baby, daghan jud mi nasuwayan until naabot mi sa gain.. enfalac a+ jud gi-suggest amu pedia..  pero gimix ni naku sya ug breastfeed.. now at 9 mos, nindot jud ang effct niya, nakauyon jud, lihok kaau, makstand na jud ug iya.. 

makapatambok man daw nang bonna.. wala lang nakauyon aku baby, gisuwayan naku sya ana, nagkalibanga jud, nya pag stool exam, fats jud ang nakita, mao shift mi ug lain na milk.. sa makauyon jud guro ni..

----------


## stampAcrete

more or less same raman ang tanan milks. mu deperensya lang kung special or regular. depende lang jud sa baby if asa siya maka uyon.

----------


## jzazy

May babies uses s-26 gold since birth til 1 year. Pag 1 year sa eldest gain na xa. Pag 2 years niya enervon bright hangtod 3 yrs old. 3 to 4 years old, mixed nako pediasure og promil pre-school... Ang ako youngest pag 1 year old hangtod karon-hes turning 2 sa november- kay progress gold and gamit. And it helped. 

One advice, when u buy milk, look for the ingredients kung may dha. Ara og taurine...these are crucial sa brain development sa mga bata

----------


## Kenah

Breastmilk is the best but you can use NAN pero none sad imo bulsa

----------


## JSL

Nan 1 hw....

----------


## babyred86

ngano dli man mu sa PEDIASURE? 
bati d.i nih?

----------


## kiekim

> ngano dli man mu sa PEDIASURE? 
> bati d.i nih?


nindot man na pediasure pero usually its use for complete nutrition supplement esp. sa mga bata nga dili mukaon or undernourished but its not intended for infants under 1 year of age unless specified by a physician.

----------


## airmax

my little girl drinks NAN HW one

Dali ra kau mahutdan ug stocks.... lisod kau pangita kay out of stocks ang mga tindahan

----------


## gumdrop

naa ko tita who used "Bonna" (a cheaper milk brand) and guess what, her daughter is always top in school.. sometimes wala man pud sa infant milk, i mean, syempre we want to ensure that our children will have the best in everything so that there will be a greater chance of our children becoming the best, pero to a great extent, depende man pud na sa environment, sa parents most specially, and the various stimuli the child experienced.  :Smiley:

----------


## jblim1980

s26 gold,progres gold,promil gold,gain plus karon bright kau ang bby..wla pay 2 years old maka identifiy na xa mga animals then nindot kau xa mopronounce esp sa letter k

----------


## ashmae_01

s26 gold from 0-6 ms. den promil gold na 6-1 yr. old nice gyud cya mka bug-at sa bata nd mka nindot jud sa panit medyo mahal lng jud cya compared sa promil plain ug promil lactose free bt mka pa brayt sa baby nd alert pud....

----------


## ashmae_01

pediasure is for 1 year plus na cya..bt its good for the kids bsta ang bata dli kau mokaon ug solid

----------


## tallthel

similac....

----------


## xxbanbanxx

ako kay bonna... hehehehehe... mao pud na ang akong milk pag bata... hehehehehe...

----------


## froi

same here promil kai mao mn akng milk pgkabata ahaha

----------


## ashmae_01

i was using s26 b4 kinda xpensive nd its gud 4 d babies jud..ako baby hyperactive kau dn i shift 2 gain na kay mka pa brayt dw hehe.....

----------


## medjz

ang gi suggest aku pedia enfalac, nisuway ko  s26, bati man iya poopo aku gi change similac, nya gain,, gain plus na ron. hehe gross ug fine motor niya mas advance jud compare sa uban bata at her age..

----------


## dreammae

ako sad im using s26 sa aqo bby ky mao man ge ingon sa iya pedia....btaw it's some kind of mahal jud cya nga milk...pro k ra bsta para sa ato bby...

----------


## oNePreTTymE31

pediasure ..ang bb kay bright kau.

----------


## shang_Corp

s26 gold or similac thats all

----------


## mosh

Simple, go to the grocery store and pick the one that is the most expensive. If it is expensive it means it has more nutrients.

If your baby is lactose intolerant. Choose the most expensive lactose-free formula.

----------


## krishane_12

s26 mao man gamit jud sa ako baby sauna kaso mahal lang... pero mdala ra oi

----------


## jamzy

akong bb first kay nag Similac din shifted to NAN HW1 kay until karon nag NAN HW 2 ghapon cya.. so far ok ra kaau akong bb... bug-at din lig-on jud iya immune system  :smiley:

----------


## naj ice

s26.. tested and most prescribed by pedia.

----------


## indie

Pediasure - muburot jud imong baby. burot nga dili haw-ang ha nga murag hangin ra. kanang burot nga solid jud ug unod. mocute ug samut imong anak. nindut kaayo kumot kumoton lagi.  hehehe
pero mao pud lagi ang imo pud nga bulsa ang muhiyos. hehe

----------


## ashmae_01

s26 gold---mao na gmit nia 0-6mos.
promil gold---la kau cya kauyon so i switch to gain til now
pero buyag smart kau akong baby nd tabian pud
ig 1 yr. nia switch nsad mi sa lactum

----------


## a_girl

sa akong baby kay gain wd iQ....karun ok man xa..wa man probs ya pedia man sd ng recommend ana...try to consult ur babys pedia first kung unsa maau para sa milk sa emu baby....

----------


## kit_kat

nido!....hhehehe

----------


## my_angel_bb

NAN HW ky wla na ang NAN nga HA.
pero now ng S26 ko dn GAIN

----------


## my_angel_bb

maau pod ky infalac A+ ...pero opra sure dli mg.allergy ang bb ky NAN nlang gyud

----------


## Donnax

ang gamit sa akong baby kay bonna...for me, in a way maka tabang ang milk sa pag ka bright sa bata pero depende gihapon na kung gi unsa og raise ang bata sa iyang parents....or naa lang gyuy bata na gifted maski unsa pa na iya milk..

----------


## malditako

hmm.. akong bby s26 gold.. nindot na xa..

----------


## xxbanbanxx

> ang gamit sa akong baby kay bonna...for me, in a way maka tabang ang milk sa pag ka bright sa bata pero depende gihapon na kung gi unsa og raise ang bata sa iyang parents....or naa lang gyuy bata na gifted maski unsa pa na iya milk..


parehas tag gigamit sko baby bonna sad mi...ang akong mga niece bonna raman gani ang milk ilang gigamit pero mga honor student lagi cla tanan depende lang jud na sa pag da sa bata...gi mix mana ako baby breastmilk and bonna.

----------


## elvishtattoo

depende unsa i recommend sa Pedia kay naa man mga babies nga allergic ug cow's milk or lactose intolerant.
ako niece kay allergic ug cow's milk, Nursoy ang gi recommend. double ang ka mahal!

my baby started with NAN-aH  :Smiley:

----------


## elmariachi

Mylac XL!

ok kau!

----------


## Donnax

> parehas tag gigamit sko baby bonna sad mi...ang akong mga niece bonna raman gani ang milk ilang gigamit pero mga honor student lagi cla tanan depende lang jud na sa pag da sa bata...gi mix mana ako baby breastmilk and bonna.


 
parehas pud ta..mix pud ko..breastmilk and bonna

----------


## unsay_ngalan_nimo

unsa nindot na milk para sa mga baby ug sa mga kids?

sa akong baby kay enfagrow man unta siya pero dili na man sige kaon nag-suggest ang docotr try daw namin temporarily ang pediasure plus.. mahal man oi..

----------


## jblim1980

yes pediasure is good for babies nga dili kaayo mokaon ky mkatambok mn gud pag au ang pediasure...amoa kay gainplus

----------


## Kenah

Nan sis .....

----------


## peewee_toot

skim milk ang gamit sa akong kinugos...

----------


## elvishtattoo

*for my 3-year old boy, ni angay jud siya sa LacTum 3+*

----------


## pink_baby_f

same here... my 2 1/2 year old baby ning angay sa lactum... enfa man pod mi sauna ning angay man pod to siya... pero mahalan lang jd mi... nagkagipit man gud... so switch to cheaper milk mao na lactum...

----------


## Weena

nan h.a. from 0-1 y.o. (mahal!)
gain plus advance from 1yo-2yo (d kaayo mahal compared sa nan)
nido for about 2 months (makatubol sa akong anak mao kadali ra. barato ra unta)
lactum 1+ na karon (nag tipid)

----------


## joan_of_arc324

pediasure sa mga pamangkin nko uban....

----------


## enkantada

lactum 3plus sa ako 3-year old boy...

----------


## menchai

ako kay sustagen chocolate flavor 3+ ky dili man nahan akong baby ug vanilla...

----------


## sexy_roxy

ako baby ky 0-6 mos similac, 6-12mos gain, 1-3yrs old ky gain plus, krn ky gainschool.... ABBOTT

sa milk ky nice ang ABBOTT ug MEADJOHNSON...

----------


## jblim1980

s26 gold....

----------


## doydi

promil para gifted bah hehehe  :Smiley:

----------


## jayrandprincess

para sako ky nan dyud mao dyud naayonan ako baby buwag then pag 1 nya ky nido 1 plus pud

----------


## princess_21

nan sad for me

----------


## princess_21

for my 3 year old nido 3 plus

----------


## 420HabiT420

2 years old. gain plus advance.

----------


## unsay_ngalan_nimo

kanang naa ba gyud na effect ang DHA ug ARA?

----------


## a_girl

sa akong baby kay gain...

----------


## petitay

Infamil and Similac are good.

----------


## sexy_roxy

similac advance... abott... 
nice sa milk ang abott ug meadjohnson

----------


## krishane_12

mahal pud sa inyo gpanghinganlan nah milk oi.. ako baby jud sa una from 0-1 year s26 then after kai lactum 1+ nya mahal nman kai naa pman jud ko maintenace medicine for my grandma mao ako nlang g.ANCHOR 1-3 years barato ra man jud.. hehehehe gipit man

----------


## randzg

for my 2 year old daughter, gain plus advance.

----------


## ^Dinna^

nan from 0 to 1 yr old then progress gold for 1 to 2 yrs old.

----------


## pruvinxana

0-6 months S-26 Gold
6-12 months Infa A+
karon kay 1 year and 1 month na siya Gain Plus

----------


## thinKingMan

nan pag infant pag kiddo kay laking promil na!!!

----------


## gcvien

ako first baby
from 0-6 months similac
6-12 months gain
1 year old gainplus
3 years old gainschool 
karn 4 years old kay enfakid 

nya ako baby ron
0-6 enfalac
7 months na cya ron enfapro na iya gamit..

----------


## gumdrop

> ang gamit sa akong baby kay bonna...for me, in a way maka tabang ang milk sa pag ka bright sa bata pero depende gihapon na kung gi unsa og raise ang bata sa iyang parents....or naa lang gyuy bata na gifted maski unsa pa na iya milk..


bitaw.. i agree! depende ra jd na g-unsa pag raise ang bata.

----------


## winnie

S26 gold,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## angelcreu

wd my baby i use enfalac A+(1-6 months)then from then on ,i use gain plus,.she s now 3yrs old--- those 2 brands r recommended by her pedia.
n wr happy for the result.she so smart!!

----------


## freakyvenus

enfalac a+, den efapro, enfagrow, enfakid dayon...... try pod nido f 1 yr na kapin...

----------


## joanrie777

ako baby kay s26, promil, then gain dayon...
heavy mabuslot imong bulsa anang mga gatasa
ky mahal kaau! nya kusog biya puera buyag mo
totoy! in fairness...maau ang development sa 
bata...makita man pud! sulit ra ang paggasto.
ako tawn bear brand ra kutob!hehehe.

----------


## mata_hari

i have a 1 year old son and he's been into the promil series since:
s-26 gold- newborn to 6 months
promil gold - 6 months to 12 months
progress gold- 1 year to 3 years

so far so good. maayo kaayo ang brain development sa ako bugoy. though dili kaayo siya dako pero dili pud daot, he is very healthy. other milks are good at making your babies fat pero dili kaayo sa brain development. of course vital pud ang vitamins: right now he is currently taking, clusivol, vitazinc, ceelin, and tikitiki. gamay ra ang 6,000 sa akong baby in a month. wala pay labot yaya, but its all worth it. he started walking at 10 months and daghan na kaayo siya tricks karon.

----------


## xxbanbanxx

akong baby kay bona ug bonamil..

----------


## prettybabyandi

ang promil series are ok..promil gold works for us..the enfa series are somewhat constipating man..based on our experience.. basta try lng gyud and try until you find the milk which is "hiyang" sa imu baby coz every baby differs sa best milk for them  :Smiley:

----------


## saskee14

*ako bb bOy pag
0-10 months - breastmilk
10-12 months -  nan 2 h.a
krun 1 year na cia - promil kid na..*

----------


## ashmae_01

> ako baby kay s26, promil, then gain dayon...
> heavy mabuslot imong bulsa anang mga gatasa
> ky mahal kaau! nya kusog biya puera buyag mo
> totoy! in fairness...maau ang development sa 
> bata...makita man pud! sulit ra ang paggasto.
> ako tawn bear brand ra kutob!hehehe.


preha ta gamit sis s26 pag 0-6mos. dn i tried promil gold bt dli cya makauyon so i shift 2 gain plus hastang mahala bt gnahana kaau cya...

dn krn 1yr. old na cya kapin i shift 2 lactum bt dli cya kauyon so nbalik ko sa gain nd no choice ky mao mn jud gnahan nia... kita pud sa resulta my baby s so smart nd hyperactive jud kaau kusog mo dede nd pero buyag bug-at sad gyud kaau cya

----------


## isaac95

> preha ta gamit sis s26 pag 0-6mos. dn i tried promil gold bt dli cya makauyon so i shift 2 gain plus hastang mahala bt gnahana kaau cya...
> 
> dn krn 1yr. old na cya kapin i shift 2 lactum bt dli cya kauyon so nbalik ko sa gain nd no choice ky mao mn jud gnahan nia... kita pud sa resulta my baby s so smart nd hyperactive jud kaau kusog mo dede nd pero buyag bug-at sad gyud kaau cya


same sad ta mommy.... ako baby kay s26 sauna then promil... karon kay 4 years old naman shift to NIDO na kay dako naman ug labi na nag-School nasad...

ako 2nd baby kay S26 sad karon and soon Promil na ako ipa-Dede ana...

kanang gatasa kay maka "Buslot sa Bulsa pero Makapalagsik sa Bata".... bahalag mahal-mahal basta Himsug ang Bata...  :Azn:

----------


## ashmae_01

> same sad ta mommy.... ako baby kay s26 sauna then promil... karon kay 4 years old naman shift to NIDO na kay dako naman ug labi na nag-School nasad...
> 
> ako 2nd baby kay S26 sad karon and soon Promil na ako ipa-Dede ana...
> 
> kanang gatasa kay maka "Buslot sa Bulsa pero Makapalagsik sa Bata".... bahalag mahal-mahal basta Himsug ang Bata...


ok rana daddy saac ehehe dghan btaw ka kwarta chicken ra kau nmu ang promil...ehehe

----------


## isaac95

> ok rana daddy saac ehehe dghan btaw ka kwarta chicken ra kau nmu ang promil...ehehe


chicken gud intawon! nga krisis baya ron mommy ug mahal kaayo ang mga gamit sa bata ron lage... cge lang life must go on....  :smiley:

----------


## waiscent

Enfalac....................

----------


## bikelivestrong

i thinks s26

----------


## porbidaman

S 26, then shift to Promil sunod Promil Kid

----------


## ronz_rodz

mas prefer ko jud nga enfalac lactose free para sa mga new born baby kay mao ni amo gipainom sa amo baby..  .... :Huh:

----------


## gumdrop

for 1yr old unsa man jud nice na milk oie? ako baby la naka angay sa lactum and gain plus...
g-recommend sa ya pedia try daw mi pediasure pero mahal ra kaayo oi makabuslot jud og bulsa ai

----------


## ashmae_01

i recomend gain jud nindot jud cya 4 brain dvelopment of d baby nd i cn prudly say na my baby s smart jud hehe bsan ala nako cya gpa breastfeed bt ok rman gain s26 pud pag pnganak nia

antuson lng ang ka mahal bsta pr sa only bb

----------


## gumdrop

hmmm try nako ang pediasure bisan 1can lang para pangpa tambok lang sa baby og pa gana kaon den balik daw gain after  :Smiley: 

ana mn pud ako pedia na ang pediasure is not formula milk, but food supplement in milk form...

----------


## ronz_rodz

try lang sis sa NIDO Jr. or pakan.a lang siya lugaw with small slice chicken, carrots and calabasa. mao man ni among ginapakaon s among baby... thou gangipon siya right now.. kusog gihapon siya mokaon




> hmmm try nako ang pediasure bisan 1can lang para pangpa tambok lang sa baby og pa gana kaon den balik daw gain after 
> 
> ana mn pud ako pedia na ang pediasure is not formula milk, but food supplement in milk form...

----------


## gumdrop

^^
lisod kaau akong baby pakanon ron ai... galibog na jud mi unsaon pagpakaon niya.
before buyag wa koy prob sa iya kaon kay kusog kaayo mokaon nya karon nikalit lang og way gana...

----------


## rhose

depende sa imo pedia. amo kay gain man.

----------


## ronz_rodz

aw.. ipa vitamins sis or palit kanang duwaan nga spoon and fork para malingaw siya.. bahalag magdula while eating basta mokaon...




> ^^
> lisod kaau akong baby pakanon ron ai... galibog na jud mi unsaon pagpakaon niya.
> before buyag wa koy prob sa iya kaon kay kusog kaayo mokaon nya karon nikalit lang og way gana...

----------


## luke0917

ako gpa inom sa akong baby krn kay nan 1 hw. mg 1 month pa cya krn sept 26 pohon.

----------


## ronz_rodz

unsa ni nga milk sis nan 1 hw? 




> ako gpa inom sa akong baby krn kay nan 1 hw. mg 1 month pa cya krn sept 26 pohon.

----------


## bbnescia

NAN1 HA na sya sir. nice pud ng nan pero akong bb d kauyon ana.karon akong bb kay NIDO 1+ nanambok jd nya kusog pa kayo kaon,mao ng d nalang kayo nako pugson ug pa vitamins, pero bsan unsaon nako d jd inom ug vitamins c akong anak,naa moy ika recommend diha nga vitamins c ayaw lang ng ceelin kay asluman akong bb.

----------


## luke0917

> unsa ni nga milk sis nan 1 hw?


NAN1 HW-hydrolyzed whey protein bro. 0-6 months na cya na milk.

----------


## gumdrop

> .........pero bsan unsaon nako d jd inom ug vitamins c akong anak,naa moy ika recommend diha nga vitamins c ayaw lang ng ceelin kay asluman akong bb.



try MACROBEE with LYSINE Syrup

----------


## st.anger

S26 ako gamit sa ako 3mos old baby boy...

----------


## ronz_rodz

i  see tnx sis... medyo mahal ni siya? 




> NAN1 HW-hydrolyzed whey protein bro. 0-6 months na cya na milk.

----------


## cHumM

> i recomend gain jud nindot jud cya 4 brain dvelopment of d baby nd i cn prudly say na my baby s smart jud hehe bsan ala nako cya gpa breastfeed bt ok rman gain s26 pud pag pnganak nia
> 
> antuson lng ang ka mahal bsta pr sa only bb


i totally agree with u sis...pag ka panganak nku kai s26 then kron kai gain na.
super ka likot ug tabian akng baby..

----------


## cHumM

> hmmm try nako ang pediasure bisan 1can lang para pangpa tambok lang sa baby og pa gana kaon den balik daw gain after 
> 
> ana mn pud ako pedia na ang pediasure is not formula milk, but food supplement in milk form...


sis,advice lng ha...if mag change gani ka ug milk sa imong baby ayaw ikalitkalit kai mao na ang maka pa'daut sa iya tummy...if mag change ka hinay hinayi lng.

----------


## luke0917

> i  see tnx sis... medyo mahal ni siya?


tag 416.75 sa metro bro.

----------


## stjohn

ok ang similac advance. we even used it when our baby was 10 months coz during her 6-9 months dili pa kaau sya mokaon. so at least our baby gets the proper nutrition from her milk. when our baby turned 10 months we switched to enfapro a. at first naglain gyud ang pamati sa ako baby, nag vomit sya when we switched to enfapro a. so what we did, nag gain me pag 11 months niya nga amo gi mix sa similac with hydrolyzed whey protein. after that pag 12 months gain plus mixed with enfagrow a. karon enfagrow a na gyud sya.

----------


## zaira45

haloo everyone..

my baby is 6 months old and bonna xa since birth din now gi bonnamil na xa ..dli naman k xa mo drink og milk,,bago lng ng start. amo xa gi start og feed og cerelac k pg 4 months niya din mo drink man gihapon xa ato na tym krun k di na k xa ganahan...what should i do??

----------


## karlakkk

i recommend Enfalac A+ for infants 0-6months.. my baby is using this.. it contains more DHA than other milk brands.. so mas OK jd ang brain development!!! dli pd kaau mu tambok ang baby.. healthy jd tanawn..

----------


## cloi

goat's milk ang giinom sa ako son kay allergic man sya to cow's milk.  Karihome ang brand.  dili lang available diha sa Cebu mao magdala mi daghan tins kung mauli mi diha.  naa mi sa Singapore karon

----------


## apps

Enfalac like my kidos... nindot ug foundation para sa brain

----------


## piglet31

Kami kay nag-follow ra mi sa follow on sa s26 gold. So karon, promil gold ako baby. Okay ra man pud ang promil gold, ganahan ra ko kay dili tambok ako baby tan-awn pero bug-at. I think man pud ang ka-bright sa bata wala sa gatas, naa na sa genes. Pwede ra man bisan unsa na milk basta appropriate sa age sa baby.

----------


## epoaxlan

they said enfalac ang inaka doul ug taste sa breast milk

----------


## redgypsy

s26 gold akong hatag sa ako 1 month old baby

----------


## MrDavedalogdog

ask ur pedia kay they knows better than sa atoa

----------


## angel_thea89

promil... :Smiley:

----------


## marqi_20

para nako breastfeed jud best milk

----------


## Blackjellybean27

my kids have different milk brands. enfalac, alacta and bonna. different milk, same result. bright and bongga sila tanan. so its gotta be the genes hehe.  :wink:

----------


## happymom

unsa man jud maayo  na milk para sa baby w/ colic oi?.. :Sad:

----------


## iLuvEmoSoMuch

isomil mn to sa akoa anak na colic last time.. so far ok man.

----------


## street_of_no_return

s26 kai dili kaau mahal. pero maka afford kag infalac, infalac lng ipa.inom

----------


## s3xyp1nk

nag enfalac A+ akong anak, usahay maka worry kay di xa kau mo dede,
unsay nice aside from enfalac?

----------


## iLuvEmoSoMuch

unsay cheap na nindot na milk?

murag bonna and nestogen ra man ang the same level... naa pa lain?

the rest mahal man jud sa?

----------


## pink_baby_f

my bb kay enfalac, enfapro, ug enfagrow ni siya. 0-2years old.
pag 2 kapin niya ako siya gi change ug sustagen. wala man siya naangay and one thing pod sa sustagen sauna kay pangitaon. kay mao man daw toy time na wala kau sila ning release ug products kay nagrepacking daw kuno. mao ingon sa kadtong sales agent na kaila nako. so ning balin ko ug lactum. naangay baya siya.  :Smiley:  mahal2x siya pero ok ramn pod. booki kau ang akong bb! hehehe. and now im worried unsaon nako pagpadaot niya. kay ang lactum pod is very sweet man gud.

----------


## didi_tsai

s26 akoa ron. but plan nako next visit sa amu pedia next month mag ask ko unsa ika suggest nya lain milk. mahal jud mga gatas ui. mao pugson nko c bb mag breastfeed. hehehe

----------


## DEVELOPER

s26 lactose free, then s26 gold..bahalag mahal basta friendly sa tummy ni baby and layo sa sakit..

----------


## yencortes

nag try ko ug promil gold but then i switched to gain advance plus kay pag tan.aw nko sa nutritional content, mas high ang gain in terms of DHA, ARA, and calories as well as iron.

----------


## eByong

pediasure - mahal lang

----------


## yani0211

NAN HW pagkagamay nya then karon kay NIDO.. buyag healthy au ako baby

----------


## jyohann_suzanne

from 0 months to 12 months kay NAN 1& NAN 2 dn GAIN PLUS ADVANCE FOR 1-3 yrs old dn GAIN SCHOOL ADVANCE 3yrs old and up mao na ako gamit sa ako kids til now...nindot man kay super hyperactive ang baby dn nice pud ug skin dn smart pud au ako kids buyag hehehe (pero sa genes man cguro ni...duno labot ba ang milk ani hehehe maybe pud naay natabang ang milk hehehe)

ako kids kay ang eldest kay mag 4 years old na ds july puhon dn ang youngest kay mag 2 years old na ds october puhon...

----------


## irismyrasalada

Hello,  Naa moy kaila sales rep sa Abbott? Dgahn2 mn gd sa ako pamilya mugamit ug Abbott products ba.. MAau nlng unta mkatipid gamay.. Hehehe.. Salamat..

----------


## zaira45

dependi unsay mauyonan sa imong anak og bulsa..hehe..btaw my 2 kids is naka uyon porya buyag sa lactum k since ako cla gibalhin og lactum seldom nlng cla sip-unon,hilantan or unsa..bsin tinoud ang gi ingon nga lactum is vitaminized..hehe

----------


## chalam

depende sa pedia..
ako pedia enfalac a+ gipapalit sa amoa.. mahal2x man..350g --580php, ang 1.6kg--1800+php..

pero ma nag sige ko try breastmilk, may nalang maka tipid..mag formula lang ko
if kulangan ako milk..

----------


## fel1983

> from 0 months to 12 months kay NAN 1& NAN 2 dn GAIN PLUS ADVANCE FOR 1-3 yrs old dn GAIN SCHOOL ADVANCE 3yrs old and up mao na ako gamit sa ako kids til now...nindot man kay super hyperactive ang baby dn nice pud ug skin dn smart pud au ako kids buyag hehehe (pero sa genes man cguro ni...duno labot ba ang milk ani hehehe maybe pud naay natabang ang milk hehehe)
> 
> ako kids kay ang eldest kay mag 4 years old na ds july puhon dn ang youngest kay mag 2 years old na ds october puhon...


ako gamit karon para sa ako 1 week old na bb kay NAN H.A. One. salamat kaayo sa nice feedback sis at least karon kabalo ko sakto diay ni ako gi pa inum. mao sad ni g recommend sa pedia kato nanganak ko...mas nice sad daw ni kay HypoAllergenic.

----------


## DenChe

my baby's milk is NANpro 1  :Smiley:  good for digestion sis nindot jud ang NAN bahalag mahal basta maau ni baby ihihihi

----------


## SioDenz

> nag enfalac A+ akong anak, usahay maka worry kay di xa kau mo dede,
> unsay nice aside from enfalac?


If kadtu probiotics + lactose free kay di magkalibang imu baby. So far sa ako anak wa pa jud ka experience ug kalibang kaluoy sa Dios.  :Smiley:

----------


## amazed

usually s26 man jd ng para sa newborn babies TS.. nindot jd na xa..

----------


## ~p o i s o n~

S26...gatas ni sa akong mama, sa ako, ug karon sa akong anak. hehehe

----------


## Wynna

as for my son's milk 

0-6 months- S26 lactose free
6-12 months- Promil 
1-2 Promil Kid
2 onwards- Lactum

so far so good ...  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## elaimakulai

Enfalac A+ mao na milk sa akong baby ron, ingon sila nindot jud ni kay di magka sakit2x ang baby. So far healthy man sad akong baby buyag dali ra kaau mo gain ug weight hehe. Uyon2x man sad na ang gatas sa baby so it's best to consult your baby's pedia.

----------


## havaianatic01

0-5 months NAN 1
6-12 NAN 2
1 year hangtud karn na 2 years old na xa fresh milk. so far wala gyud ni nagsakit2 akoa bata and active kaau. ganado sab kaau og kaon.

----------


## lovelygirl

depende kung mo angay ang bata sa gatas..ky ako ge nido jr. ta naku akong eldest pag 1 year nya..ga niwang ug d ganahan mo totoy..ge promilkid naku..karon siksik na kaayo ang lawas ug abtik..d pareha ge nido naku nga ga hilanat sya pirmi na ever since d man unta sya mag sakit sakit...pilia ug tarong ang milk sa imong baby ky naa diay side effect kung pataka ka ug painom nya wala sya moangay..

----------


## jxm1311

NAN ang ako ts from 1 hantud NAN 2 ok kaayo ang results but it depends rajud sa unsay reaction sa imo baby towards that brand mao nang try lang usa ug gamay when you buy.

----------


## ZD14

Similac or nan

----------


## pinkpuhrincwes

> nag enfalac A+ akong anak, usahay maka worry kay di xa kau mo dede,
> unsay nice aside from enfalac?


mao sad ang ako sis. enfalac akng gipainom kay iyng cousin ug neighbor nag enfalac mn unya mga tambok and healthy. pero ako baby hinay mo dede. gi try nko xa ug nan one pro pero same raman gihapon. ingon sila basta dw girl hinay mo dede so ni stay nalang ko sa enfalac

----------


## t-mac

Thanks ani na thread, have an idea na. manganak naman gud ako misis next week..  :Smiley:

----------


## engg123

lactum plus

----------


## s3xyp1nk

> mao sad ang ako sis. enfalac akng gipainom kay iyng cousin ug neighbor nag enfalac mn unya mga tambok and healthy. pero ako baby hinay mo dede. gi try nko xa ug nan one pro pero same raman gihapon. ingon sila basta dw girl hinay mo dede so ni stay nalang ko sa enfalac


Girl,,akong gi nido + enfagrow akong baby karon,,kusog kau mo dede na hehehehe

----------


## pinkpuhrincwes

> Girl,,akong gi nido + enfagrow akong baby karon,,kusog kau mo dede na hehehehe


big big naman sad gud imo baby, ako d pman pwde ana nga milk  :smiley:  puhon..testingan nko tnan hehhe

----------


## ohohoy

kanang product sa meadjohnson like infalac..

----------


## -miLey03-

ako baby kdtong months kapin pa lng xa gi enfalac nako purya buyag bus.ok kaau ako bb kusog kau mo didi.. karon nag nido 1-3 xa samot ka kusog mo didi.. ilabay ang beberon kng kuwangan iyang gatas..

----------


## mybabyfudgee

pediasure xa karon ng 1 year na..but 0 - 12 months naka NAN HA

----------


## jobssecure17

Nothing beats breast milk. I've known a doctor and would insist on my sis in law to breast feeding. It works! her milk increased and her son grew up smart and healthy. basta dili daw breast fed dali ra masakit.

----------


## ingkiang

mga enfa man sa akong baby starting from new born, karon mg 2 na siya ky enfa gehapon...so far so good, kusog ra man gehapon mo inum ug milk, dn dli sad kaau siya sakitin...healthy sad jud kaau....

----------


## hanzheyteta

promil man jud akong mga kids...

----------


## Passport

designed by nature man gud unta ang breast milk.. ngano muhangyo pa man ug lain nga "best"..

----------


## iMallalone29

Nakapa-breastfeed ko sa akong baby from birth to 5 months... 
Miski dili makontento akong baby, sige lang jud gihapon nako breastfeed.. Basta mag-mata akong baby, murag gusto siya, sige lang siya dede nako... Maundang ra mi halos inig makatulog na siya,.. 

But I have to work man.. So nag mix mi... Bonna among gi-mix.. Maka dede ra ako bby nako if naa na ko sa house. Then maluoy man akong partner nako kay gikan ko work, dili man sad ko kapahuway kay dili man lung-an sa akong bby akong dede.. Mao to, at 6 months, gihinay-hinay na namo tanggal ang pag breastfeed ni baby,.. Nag Bonna na lang siya.. So far, wala man ko problema sa Bonna.. 

Then pag 6 months niya, gi try namo ang Alactamil. --- nindot siya at first kay nindot kaayo ang sleep ni baby. Dugai kaau iyang sleeping time and himbing kaayo mu-sleep.. But then, nikalit lang siya ug dili na ganahan mu-dede.. So we tried switching to Bonamil.. (Baratohon lang gud para ug dili kauyon, magkaanam ug saka..) Until na jud karon na 1 year na ako baby next week, gi-switch na dayon sa akong partner ug NAN Pro 3... Wala daw kaayo siya salig sa Bonakid kay sobra ra daw kabarato...  :Smiley:  hahaha! 

Pwera buyag sad akong baby, wala jud allergies sa milk! Happy kaayo ko kay kusog kaayo mu-interact.. and very smart at her age...

----------


## flying_high

S26, gain, gainplus, gainschool respectively. Supposedly promil gold after s26 pero wala kauyon so we shifted to gain. We have tried  lactum, pero wala ganahi kay sweet ra. Then nakatry sad mi Nido, nakauyon pero niniwang man nibati ang figure. lol. So gibalik namo  sa GainPlus. Naulian ang lawas. Hyperactive lang and smart sad.

----------


## pinklaydee

ako baby ky s26 then promil...pwera buyag ky smart ako baby then active kau..

----------


## sugbuana

Enfa series nindot...enfalac a+ xa ron.. 3 months na so far kusug mo dudu..di xa tambok pero bug-at, health pud  :Smiley:

----------


## ayeeel

> ako baby ky s26 then promil...pwera buyag ky smart ako baby then active kau..


same ta sis. s26 then promil ko karun. den mag 1 year na ako baby this dec9 so mag change na pod ko.. im planning to switch to Progress Gold. Kiat kaayu puryabuyag. depende ra gyud sa hiyang pod sa bata.

----------


## tmhiong

> designed by nature man gud unta ang breast milk.. ngano muhangyo pa man ug lain nga "best"..


ky usahay ma'am mahutdan or makulangan man ang breastmilk nga maproduce sa inahan.

----------


## wyhett

available all kinds of milk

PRICELIST
S-26 1600g 0-6 =1,050.00
Promil w/lutein 1600g 6to12 =1,100.00
Promil kid w/lutein 1600g 1to3 =850.00
Promil Pre School 1600g 4 up =750.00
S-26 Gold 1200g 0-6 =950.00
S-26 Gold 1600g 0-6 =980.00
Promil Gold 1200g 6to12 =970.00
Promil Gold 1600g 6to12 =1,200.00
Progress Gold 1600g 1to3 =980.00
Progress Pre-School Gold 1600g 4 up =850.00
Aqiva 900g =650.00
Pro Mama 900g= 650.00

Nan Pro One 1.3kg =780.00
Nan Pro Two 1.3kg= 780.00
Nan HW Two 900g =780.00
Nan Pro Three 1.3kg =750.00
Nan HW Three 900g =780.00

MEAD JOHNSON

Enfalac w/choline 1.2kg =900.00
Enfalac w/choline 1.6kg =1,150.00
Enfalac Lactose free 900g =900.00
Enfapro w/choline 1.2kg =800.00
Enfapro w/choline 1.6kg =1,100.00
Enfapro lactose free w/DHA 1.6kg= 1,150.00
Enfalac A+ 1.2kg 0-6 =1,000.00
Enfalac A+ 1.6kg 0-6 =1,500.00
Enfalac A+ Lactose free 900g =1,000.00
Enfapro A+1.2kg 6to12 =1,150.00
Enfapro A+1.6kg 6to12 =1,450.00
Enfapro A+ Lactose free 1.6kg =1,250.00
Enfagrow A+ w/choline 1.2kg 1to3 =750.00
Enfagrow A+ w/choline 1.6kg 1to3 =1,000.00
Enfakid A+ w/choline 1.2kg =700.00
Enfakid A+ w/choline 1.6kg =1,000.00
Sustagen Premium Choco 900g =750.00
Sustagen Premium Choco 1.6kg =1,300.00
Sustagen Premium Milk 900g =700.00

ABBOT

Similac Plus Advance =1,500.00
Similac HW Plus 850g =700.00
Similac Mom 900g =700.00
Gain 1.8kg 6to12 =1,500.00
Gain Plus 1.8kg 1to3 =1,050.00
Gain Plus advance 1.8kg 1to3 =1,500.00
Gain School Advance 1.7kg 4up =1,000.00
Pediasure Vanilla 1.7kg =1,350.00
Pediasure Plus 900g =800.00
Prediasure Plus 1.7kg =1,350.00
Ensure Gold Vanilla 400g =600.00
Ensure Gold Vanilla 1kg =1,400.00
Ensure Gold Vanilla 1.8kg =2,300.00
Ensure Gold choco 400g =650.00

- expiry 2015

Pls read the ads carefully
- no meet-up
- thru lbc delivery only (free shipping)
- payment thru bdo / smartpadala / smartmoney or western union payment
- pls txt me @ 09984885378

----------


## tmhiong

> available all kinds of milk
> 
> PRICELIST
> S-26 1600g 0-6 =1,050.00
> Promil w/lutein 1600g 6to12 =1,100.00
> Promil kid w/lutein 1600g 1to3 =850.00
> Promil Pre School 1600g 4 up =750.00
> S-26 Gold 1200g 0-6 =950.00
> S-26 Gold 1600g 0-6 =980.00
> ...


tinuod ni ma'am? unsaon namo pagsiguro nga di ni fake nga gatas ?
interesado unta ko pero ganahan lang nako masiguro

----------


## Mald|3Ta

S26 since infant til days before she turned 1....Promil na xa since nag 1...

fast learner kaau purya buyag  :Smiley:

----------


## reynaelena

I needed to register on this site to warn people from transacting to the below thread! The offer is bogus !!! Do not ever respond or else you will be fooled. 





> available all kinds of milk
> 
> pricelist
> s-26 1600g 0-6 =1,050.00
> promil w/lutein 1600g 6to12 =1,100.00
> promil kid w/lutein 1600g 1to3 =850.00
> promil pre school 1600g 4 up =750.00
> s-26 gold 1200g 0-6 =950.00
> s-26 gold 1600g 0-6 =980.00
> ...

----------


## tmhiong

> I needed to register on this site to warn people from transacting to the below thread! The offer is bogus !!! Do not ever respond or else you will be fooled.


salamat ma'am

----------


## brilumz

mas nindot jud ng breastmilk..kay naa manay hormones from parents that gets the baby closer to them and getting smarter than the processed milk

----------


## femchien

sa akong baby Nestogen ug Bear Brand ra jud .. pero Thank God , healthy and bibo kaayo sya ..  :Smiley:  Breastfeed pud sya from newborn to 8 months ..

----------


## pahmee

sadly around three months ra ko naka breastfeed sa ako baby. pag 1 week, amo na xa gipa try ug bottle feed para dili mi maglisod ug transition inig work balik, then wala pud ko kapangandam ug pump (preferably kanang electric unta kay grabe ka hawoy ang manual haha).

first milk ni baby, aside sa breastmilk, kay enfalac a+ then nakatry mi ug lactose free milk for about two weeks pero di ko ka remember sa brand. haha. since around 3 months up to today kay HIPP ORGANIC MILK ang gi drink ni baby. nakauyon raman pud xa  :Smiley:

----------


## Sapphire_05

Breastmilk from birth to 6months. Promil from 6mos. to 2yrs. 2-3 lactum na ko.  :smiley:  okay jud kaau ang promil.

----------


## GuyOfYourDreams

naa moi nahibao asa ko maka buy ug one box sa hipp organic milk 1 to 3 yrs old 900g.? lisud man pangita pirmi lang hurot.. hehe

----------


## Ghadz

infalac
infapro
infagrow

----------


## lrygad

HIPP jd amo gamit from 0-6, nya karon 6-12 nami.  :Smiley:  so far, ok jd. way problema sa changes sa iya poop from bfeed to mix. btw, naa na sya sa three sixty, mercury ug rose. haha. grabe ako pangitaay ana sauna labi na ug muoli mig bohol. way hipp silang nailhan adto.  :Sad:

----------


## SioDenz

Enfagrow A+ kay daghan DHA...  :Smiley: 

Makita jud nimu ang resulta... medyo Pricey lan jud..

----------


## superidol

pag pa lamdag ko please.. -->  :Wave:  https://www.istorya.net/forums/family...nutrients.html

----------


## r3roble

there is no substitute for breast milk...

----------


## ingkiang

akong bata Infa product from 0-3 yrs old, karon ng change mi to Similac ky perti ka sipat. Pgchange namo sa milk ky ni arang2x gamay, dli na kaayo sipat.

----------

